# ECLSTS - 2010 - 3/26-27 - York, PA



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm counting 35 days and a wake up. Looking for another great show. To Us, it is always the start of Spring.

This year our favorite Bear is once again heading a fund raiser with a new twist.

Looks like something worth supporting, by donating or purchasing.










































Join in ... join us in a unique fundraising effort.
Donate an item at the show ... buy an item from the FundRaiser Table at the show. 
__________________


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ric,

Sounds like a good way to have a fundraiser!! I am planning to go.

Mark


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya may have to have snow shoes to go. Good luck on your fund raiser. Later RJD


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a great idea. I will be bringing items to donate. 

Are you accepting finished rolling stock only or are other things accepted like vehicles, kits, train related structures, etc? 

Mike


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

It has been awesome here the last few days, and all the snow is melted. Time to put the snowshoes up in the attic for the winter. Break out the flip flops...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark: may want to put that on hold. See more weather moving in. Yuk. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go, RJ. The weather channel shows rain on Friday and Saturday. I'm goin back outside to play trains in the 70 degree sunshine and forget all about the second round of the NCAA tournament.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

This is great, I am finally getting to go to a all G guage show, this will be fun.
Johnn


----------

